# Verslavingen > Algemeen >  Verslaafd aan medicijn

## Maryse

Ik ben al een aantal jaar verslaafd aan xanax, een benzodiazepine, ik wil graag afbouwen en zo medicatie-vrij worden, hoe doe ik dat best?
Ik mankeer niets, een arts schreef me dat voor ( ik kende dat middel niet) toen ik in een periode van enkele echtelijke problemen zat die zonder pillen ook wel zouden zijn voorbij gegaan.

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Je kan het op 2 manieren doen. De eerste is rigoreus stoppen met deze medicatie en dan heb je ongeveer een week last van afkickverschijnselen.

De tweede is langzaam afbouwen. Dus eerst een kwart tablet minder en dan elke week een kwart tablet minder en als je bij de laatste kwart ben stop daar dan niet meteen met, maar deel die dan nog een week doormidden en dan na 1 week stop. Zal je nog iets van afkickverschijnselen hebben, maar in ieder geval minder heftig.

Hoop dat je wat aan mijn antwoord hebt.

----------


## Maryse

Dank je Katje45, hier heb ik zeker wat aan.

Groetjes
Maryse

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Maryse!!

----------


## suuuus

hoeveel gebruik je als ik vragen mag?

----------


## milisanda

> Hallo,
> 
> Je kan het op 2 manieren doen. De eerste is rigoreus stoppen met deze medicatie en dan heb je ongeveer een week last van afkickverschijnselen.
> 
> De tweede is langzaam afbouwen. Dus eerst een kwart tablet minder en dan elke week een kwart tablet minder en als je bij de laatste kwart ben stop daar dan niet meteen met, maar deel die dan nog een week doormidden en dan na 1 week stop. Zal je nog iets van afkickverschijnselen hebben, maar in ieder geval minder heftig.
> 
> Hoop dat je wat aan mijn antwoord hebt.



Hoi
Ik wilde vragen over stoippen met medicijn. Ik slikte tamazepam maar half jaar en maar 10 mg om de dag en toch ben ik verslaafd geworden.Ik ging minderen en dan opeens zwanger dus ik moet stoppen. Ik zit al 5de week met stoppen dus helemaal niet slikken. Ya eerste week had ik veel rare dromen soms nachtmerries. Het is al 5de week en ik slaap nog steeds heel raar, 40 min pf 1 uur dan wakker, voor de volgende stuk dooslapen soms lukt soms moeilijk. Rare slaappatron. Wie kan mij zeggen hoe lang kan dat duren en komt er ooit een eind aan? Ik las dat er 2 maanden nodig om normaal te gaan slapen
Mischien weet u iets over?

----------


## sietske763

komen de klachten nog wel van de temazepam?
afkicken van 10 mg is niet zo moeilijk, zeker niet als je het om de dag slikte.
temazepam 10 mg is een heel licht inslaapmiddel...
heb het zelf ooit ook gehad, 40 mg en was na 3 dagen klachten vrij.
zou het miss. niet wat hormonaal zijn, daar je zwanger bent....??
maar dit is dus mijn mening/optie, het kan zijn dat een ander er anders over denkt!
succes en geniet van je zwangerschap!

----------


## Humanbody

Volgens mij is het ook in vloeibare vorm verkrijgbaar. wat je het beste kunt doen is heel langzaam afbouwen en als het medicijn niet meer is te breken in bv. 5 mg. overgaan op de vloeibare vorm.. Dit is in ieder geval vaak het advies bij paroxetine.. ook zo`n medicijn wat ze zouden moeten verbieden....

----------

